# [RISOLTO] firefox e openoffice non si avviano ( Don't run )

## DruidLinux

[/b]é il mio primo post quindi siate comprensivi.............

firefox mi dava problemi già da giorni, ora dopo che ho aggiornato le kdelibs non si avvia neanke openoffice, il guaio è che, anke avviando openoffice da console non da alcun msg di errore!!!!!!!!!!!

Non sò che pesci prendere.............  :Sad: 

Firefox invece mi segnala il segunente msg:

```

No running windows found

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119: 26513 Segmentation fault      $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (139)

```

se puo essere di ulteriore aiuto queste sono le flags di gcc:

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftree-vectorize -floop-optimize2"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

```

un salutone a tutti.........  :Smile: Last edited by DruidLinux on Sun Apr 01, 2007 4:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

dmesg dice nulla?

potrebbe essere il fatto che hai delle cflags "aggressive".

ciao

luigi

----------

## lavish

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

----------

## DruidLinux

 *comio wrote:*   

> dmesg dice nulla?
> 
> potrebbe essere il fatto che hai delle cflags "aggressive".
> 
> ciao
> ...

 

credo nulla di rilevante, postarlo per intero mi sembra eccessivo, posso postarlo con grep, ma nn  so cosa cercare.........

ciao 

giuseppe

----------

## DruidLinux

 *lavish wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

 

Si il link lo conoscevo già ed effettivamente ho postato le cflags xkè potrebbero entrarci, però sia firefox che openoffice inizialmente funzionavano malgrado le cflags incriminate  :Smile: 

Openoffice funzionava sino a ieri, poi ho aggiornato le kdelibs e niente più, anzi ora provo a fare il downgrade.......

----------

## GuN_jAcK

magari dicci che flag hai messo... posta il tuo make.conf.. magari ci capiamo un po di più  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

prova a postare un emerge --info anche

----------

## DruidLinux

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> magari dicci che flag hai messo... posta il tuo make.conf.. magari ci capiamo un po di più 

 

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#ALSA_CARDS="ymfpci"

LINGUAS="it"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftree-vectorize -floop-optimize2"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

USE=" X alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss

encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard

input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl

oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype

truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib tiff javascript 

mmx sse v4l2 svga zvbi ffmpeg lirc xvid dvb v4l jikes nsplugin svg glitz fbcon dga libcaca aalib imlib directfb 

lcms gtkhtml mng wmf bzip2 graphviz jbig jpeg2k ruby tcl tk bash-completion usb scanner qt3support java "

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks nostrip sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

CCACHE_SIZE="100M"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo"

```

----------

## DruidLinux

 *lavish wrote:*   

> prova a postare un emerge --info anche

 

```

localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 20 Mar 2007 01:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftree-vectorize -floop-optimize2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftree-vectorize -floop-optimize2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer nostrip sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib alsa arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga directfb dlloader dri dvb dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jbig jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms ldap libcaca libg++ lirc mad midi mikmod mmx mng mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby scanner sdl session spell spl sse ssl svg svga tcl tcpd tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs wmf x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## comio

prova ad avviare firefox/openoffice e poi vedi se nelle ultime righe del dmesg c'è qualche segmentation fault (eventualmente posta un dmesg|tail)

----------

## DruidLinux

Fatto il downgrade di kdelibs e niente.......... nn cambia nulla  :Sad:  ,

ora sto provando con emerge -DN world e vediamo che succede,

cmq comincio a credere che il problema possa risiedere in particolare in :

```

-ftree-vectorize

```

leggendo il qui http://gentoo-wiki.com/CFLAGS_matrix mi sono reso conto che produce segfaults (firefox)

e penso che probabilmente mi convenga dare un colpo di emerge -e world lasciando solo le cflags sicure, malgrado nn capisca xkè prima firefox e openoffice funzionavano e ora no..........  :Sad: 

A che mi getto in questa impresa titanica  :Smile:  potete darmi indicazioni su LDFLAGS="-Wl,--hash-style=both" e il prelink lo avete provato? crea problemi? c'è un sensibile beneficio rispetto a quelle che uso io al momento LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"?

----------

## DruidLinux

 *comio wrote:*   

> prova ad avviare firefox/openoffice e poi vedi se nelle ultime righe del dmesg c'è qualche segmentation fault (eventualmente posta un dmesg|tail)

 

Fatto, ma niente  :Sad: 

```

localhost ~ # firefox

No running windows found

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119: 19934 Segmentation fault      $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (139)

localhost ~ # dmesg | tail

ReiserFS: hdg1: replayed 61 transactions in 0 seconds

ReiserFS: hdg1: Using r5 hash to sort names

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

localhost ~ # ooffice2

localhost ~ # dmesg | tail

ReiserFS: hdg1: replayed 61 transactions in 0 seconds

ReiserFS: hdg1: Using r5 hash to sort names

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

```

----------

## comio

Hai un segmentation fault!  :Smile:  mi sa che devi ricompilare

 *DruidLinux wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   prova ad avviare firefox/openoffice e poi vedi se nelle ultime righe del dmesg c'è qualche segmentation fault (eventualmente posta un dmesg|tail) 
> 
> Fatto, ma niente 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## DruidLinux

A parte qualche contrattempo, (il gruppo di continuità mi ha salutato a causa del mal tempo )  :Sad:  , ho ricompilato tutto, eliminado dal make.conf le flags esotiche  :Smile: 

```

-ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftree-vectorize -floop-optimize2

```

lasciando queste:

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Adesso funziona tutto di nuovo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti quanti per l'aiuto.

Un salutone. 

Giuseppe.

----------

## lavish

Questo thread sarebbe da mettere come sticky per tutti  :Smile: 

Bene, son contento che tu abbia risolto  :Smile: 

----------

## DruidLinux

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Questo thread sarebbe da mettere come sticky per tutti 
> 
> Bene, son contento che tu abbia risolto 

 

Beh potrebbe essere una buona idea, io ci stavo perdendo il sonno  :Sad: 

Felice di essere stato utile........  :Smile: 

A questo punto però mi viene quasi voglia di aprine un altro!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 

----------

